# Dymalux & Cocobola



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i spent the better part of the afternoon in the shop yesterday. After two bad peieces of Black & White Ebony blowing apart on the lathe, i finally ended up with a dymalux single reed duck call & a cocobola Pintail whistle. both peices friction polish/buffed.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

That is some nice work there! Do you make deer grunt calls also?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

cool..first whistle I believe that's been posted


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I like the whistle


----------

